# Greatest Song Ever Recorded



## Colin1230 (Oct 9, 2022)

Artist and song.  Your opinion, no link needed.
I'll start with:
CCR- Heard It Though The Grape Vine (Long Version).


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)

Pink Floyd "Echoes" would be my number one due to the technical difficulties of having two singers singing the same lyrics in unison.
Zeppelin "Stairway to Heaven"


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 9, 2022)

There's one song that gets me pounding on the steering wheel, rockin' in drive, and hitting repeat...Depeche Mode's "My Own Personal Jesus."


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Artist and song.  Your opinion, no link needed.
> I'll start with:
> CCR- Heard It Though The Grape Vine (Long Version).


CCR was actually the forth group to play and release that song.

Chris


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 9, 2022)

La Grange - ZZ Top.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2022)

Funniest: The Rodeo Song, by Gary Lee and the Showdown(for mature audiences only)

Hardest to perform: Hocus Pocus by Focus(you won't see this being done at any karaoke bars) 

Best song: Smoke on the Water by Deep Purple(Probably the most recognizable riff in histor)

Chris


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 9, 2022)

Hard to pick one, depends on the mood

Changes , Black sabbath
or
Bad Company by Bad Company
or
Whole album Quite Room  by Alice Cooper

Great thread

David


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> Pink Floyd


You can't really pick one , at least I can't . I'll just put up Pink Floyd Wish you were here . 


noboundaries said:


> .Depeche Mode's "My Own Personal Jesus."


That's a great song . 


Retired Spook said:


> La Grange - ZZ Top.


If you're going ZZ Top , Jesus just left Chicago . 

How 'bout 3 Dog Night Never been to Spain ? 

OK , I'm off to the head phones and some War Pigs .


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 9, 2022)

Give this a listen it is surprising if you are familiar with the original!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2022)

Any Bad Company song would fit the bill. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2022)

Can't forget Hotel California by the Eagles

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 9, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Any Bad Company song would fit the bill.



Yes Chris, love the whole album also












David,
 now I can't stop humming Seagull, lol


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)

Killer tune


----------



## Nate52 (Oct 9, 2022)

I tried to think of an answer, bit then I realized I've listened to nothing but kids bop songs for the last two years.


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 9, 2022)

Great thread!


----------



## okie sawbones (Oct 9, 2022)

Stones -- I can't get no satisfaction


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)

Nate52 said:


> I tried to think of an answer, bit then I realized I've listened to nothing but kids bop songs for the last two years.


I'm an old fart and it's good to know that stuff I listened to as a youth is still listened to today.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2022)

Rooster......Alice in chains


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2022)

Pink Floyd..... comfortably numb


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2022)

NO WAY...   just one...  I have a gazillion going through my head right now ...


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2022)

Dazed and confused......Led Zeppelin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Hard to pick one, depends on the mood


 I agree with this ...


----------



## tbern (Oct 9, 2022)

Agree with Keith! Way to many good ones to choose one. Would change from day to day based on mood of that day.


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 9, 2022)

How about the one hit by RamJam- Black Betty or some Golden Earring?
Man, I'm liking this!


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)

Clapton Layla


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 9, 2022)

Deep Purple- Woman From Tokyo.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2022)

Something to Take Our Minds off of Our Current Situation.....
					

Hello all my fellow SMF Brethren:emoji_wave:!  Just thought I would start a thread to take our minds off of our troubles, similar to what Steve H did with the Keep your chins up thread. And if you have not read it lately please do it may just put a smile on your face...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Oct 9, 2022)

Oddly enough at almost 60 years I now prefer bass rap. But prior to that my go to was David Allen Coe and some Hank jr.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2022)

I'll start with Skynryd , ''Call Me The Breeze''


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm a Southern Rocker mainly...  but listen to all classic rock


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'll start with Skynryd , ''Call Me The Breeze''


For Skynyrd .......... Momma told me, and Tuesday is gone.


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)

Freebird is good, but over rated, IMO


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> For Skynyrd .......... Momma told me, and Tuesday is gone.


Momma told me is actually simple man


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2022)

Huge Skynyrd fan. Four walls of raiford was a good one. Even Jamey Johnson covered it well


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2022)

The band.......the night they drove ole Dixie down


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2022)

Skynyrd,  ''Whiskey Rock n Roller''....  their version of ''T for Texas''


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 9, 2022)

Whitney Houston - National Anthem (Super Bowl XXV 1991)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2022)

MAN...  I could sit here for days and post


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Momma told me is actually simple man


You're correct. my bad


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Whitney Houston - National Anthem (Super Bowl XXV 1991)


Are you kidding?lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2022)

DougE said:


> You're correct. my bad


Agree a great one


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 9, 2022)

Leonard Cohen’s ‘Hallelujah’ … took him 5 years to write, as many as 150 verses written and discarded, as many as 300 versions of it. Alan Light’s book about it is fascinating.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2022)

Pure Prairie League, ''I'll Fix Your Flat Tire Merle'' ....  ''Picking To Beat The Devil'' ...   to name a few by them...


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 9, 2022)

Johnny Paycheck's  " Old Violin " is a favorite of mine. 
Allman Bros's "Whipping Post"

Keith


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 9, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Pure Prairie League, ''I'll Fix Your Flat Tire Merle'' ....  ''Picking To Beat The Devil'' ...   to name a few by them...


Heard that performed by Root Boy Slim & the Sex Change Band at a bar in Rennsalaer in ‘77, including Psycho Chicken (takeoff on Talking Heads ‘Psycho Killer’ … fun band


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Agree a great one


Simple man was a song that carries a message my own mom would have, and likely did instill upon me. I can see her telling me these words every time I hear it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2022)

The Eagles, ''James Dean''
The Outlaws, ''Gray Ghost'' ...  Was written about the death of the Skynryd boys...


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 9, 2022)

Inscrutable said:


> Heard that performed by Root Boy Slim & the Sex Change Band at a bar in Rennsalaer in ‘77, including Psycho Chicken (takeoff on Talking Heads ‘Psycho Killer’ … fun band


I like the talking heads


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 9, 2022)

Steppenwolf - - - Born to be wild - - - and - - - magic carpet ride


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 9, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm a Southern Rocker mainly...  but listen to all classic rock


38 Special just killed it at the Barton Co. Fair in Great Bend, KS with two drummers and four beer gardens. That's about all I can remember.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2022)

Wanna have some fun... Do a search on you tube for "Playing For Change''... You'll recognize a bunch of titles... The guy (Mark) did a fantastic job of recording artist from all around the world and then editing them to make the song... He started out doing street musicians ...

 Here's one of the first ones...  Grandpa Elliott is just to cool...


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## FreshGround (Oct 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Pink Floyd..... comfortably numb



I particularly like the Live in Gdansk version.  The drummer in the blue shirt is the happiest looking member of a band I've ever seen.  It's as if he can't believe how fun it is to be playing with David Gilmour.


----------



## FreshGround (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm not a big country music fan, but in that genre I have to call out these two (I don't know if these are the actual titles):

She's Rocking The Beer Gut, and

God is Great, Beer is Good, and People Are Crazy


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)

For the old farts out there, they can still do it.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 9, 2022)

Louis Armstrong.. What a wonderful world to start the show. Then David Allen Coe with " If that aint country" to send everyone home..


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)

Greatest Song Ever Recorded​
I think that means something different to each listener ...... especially over generations.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 9, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> La Grange - ZZ Top.


Who else had a ZZ Top key chain ? I made mine in metal shop in 9th grade.. Best band ever.. We all miss Joe "Dusty" Hill..
I'm still stumblin' through the parking lot of an invisible 7-11..


----------



## DougE (Oct 9, 2022)

I often wonder what would have become of zeppelin if Bonham hadn't died. Would they have just fizzled out over drug use, or would they have done even more great things?


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 9, 2022)

FreshGround said:


> God is Great, Beer is Good, and People Are Crazy



Billy Currington " People are Crazy "  great song and story

Or My all time favorite
" I Don't look good Naked anymore "
Video by Snake Oil Willie band so true and funny

David


----------



## Sven Svensson (Oct 9, 2022)

All these amazing songs and no one has mentioned “Muskrat Love” by Captain & Tennille?


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 9, 2022)

There's one song that instantly time travels me back to HS summer goofing on Lake Chickamauga; "Ain't No Sunshine" by Bill Withers.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 9, 2022)

AC/DC - - - Highway to hell
Prince - - - Purple Rain - - -  When Doves cry


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 9, 2022)

Aerosmith -Train Kept A Rollin.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 9, 2022)

No way could I pick just one.  How about the Monkees, Beatles, CCR, Stones, Beach Boys, Boston, Queen, Foghat, Deep Purple, Aerosmith, there's too many we grew up with some great music


----------



## FreshGround (Oct 10, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Pure Prairie League, ''I'll Fix Your Flat Tire Merle'' ....  ''Picking To Beat The Devil'' ...   to name a few by them...


I've always been partial to The Persecution and Restoration of Dean Moriarty (On The Road).


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 10, 2022)

This Old Heart of Mine. . . . .The original Isley Brothers


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 10, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> This Old Heart of Mine. . . . .The original Isley Brothers


The Rod Stewart version goes right through my heart  chokes me up just typing this now I am going to cry just like a baby.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 10, 2022)

The Highwaymen. cant really pick 1 as there are so many .


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 10, 2022)

Greatest song ever written? That's a hard one, but I like Rush. Some that I like - The Garden, Subdivisions, and Cygnus X-1 Book II: Hemispheres


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 10, 2022)

For southern rock, Blackfoot - Highway Song


----------



## BurntWeenie (Oct 10, 2022)

Redneck Mothers


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 10, 2022)

Dueling Banjos.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 10, 2022)

BB Live. Saw him dozens of times over a 40-year span, always a great show. RAY


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 10, 2022)

Impossible for me to pick just one.
It's like picking the best book ever written.
Too many genres....


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 10, 2022)

Yep, lots to choose from, but Greatest Song Ever Written might not be everyone's taste.
Here's mine, narrowed down to 3:

*3. Stairway to Heaven  --Led Zeppelin
2. Hotel California  --The Eagles
1. American Pie  --Don McClean*
There's actually a documentary right now on Prime about American Pie, and how it has affected most everyone in the country.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 10, 2022)

Yes, Stairway To Heaven from Led Zeppelin's untitled 4th album is definitely one of the greatest of all time and the most requested song for radio stations during the 70's. Another interesting fact about that song was that it was never commercially released as a single...


----------



## BigW. (Oct 10, 2022)

We play this game (Top 3 Songs) at deer camp every year.  I can only come up with two.
Turn the Page Bob Seger
On the Turning Away   Pink Floyd
?


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 10, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> The Rod Stewart version goes right through my heart  chokes me up just typing this now I am going to cry just like a baby.



You have great taste in music!

John


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 10, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> You have great taste in music!
> 
> John


Thank you, sir. You as well!


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 10, 2022)

OK, you all have made me think about this all dam day LOL!
I'm going to go with:
"When a Man Loves a Woman" 
Percy Sledge


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 10, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> OK, you all have made me think about this all dam day LOL!
> I'm going to go with:
> "When a Man Loves a Woman"
> Percy Sledge


----------



## normanaj (Oct 10, 2022)

Rime of the Ancient Mariner - Iron Maiden.

Seventh Son of a Seventh Son is right there too.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 10, 2022)

Since this is a smoking forum- Drivin and Crying  playing "Build a Fire "! :)


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 10, 2022)

Star Spangled Banner by 'Merica


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 10, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Whitney Houston - National Anthem (Super Bowl XXV 1991)


I watched that live and it was very moving, there wasn't a dry eye in the house when she finished.
That was one Hell of a Super Bowl too.  Down to the last second.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 10, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Star Spangled Banner by 'Merica


HELL to the YEAH!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 10, 2022)

Beatles "A Day In The Life"  Beach Boys "Surf's Up"  I chose these because they are the most non Beatles or Beach Boys type of songs.  They sound different than any of their other songs.  And the lyrics of each are amazing, if you're unfamiliar with either of these, check them out.


----------



## JCAP (Oct 10, 2022)

Everything on Tom Petty's Wildflowers album.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 10, 2022)

Bob Segar - Night Moves
Tom Petty - Free Fallin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 10, 2022)

The Band--- ''The Weight''

The Guess Who --- ''No Sugar Tonight''


----------



## Carbon1960 (Oct 10, 2022)

Can't You Hear Me Knocking​


----------



## cmosypder (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 10, 2022)

Foghat ---  ''She's My Babe''

BTO --- ''Roll On Down The Highway''


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 10, 2022)

The Guess Who "Glamour Boy" + "No Sugar Tonight/New Mother Nature"

The Who "Pure and Easy"

Sinatra "Without A Song"


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 10, 2022)

Not sure the greatest ever recorded but skynyrd Free Bird is in the top of my list.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 10, 2022)

In HS, some of my friends pointed out that my name is yelled in Sly Stone's "Dance to the Music." At the end of the music intro, it sounds like somebody yells "Ray Gray!" I have no idea what is actually yelled, but I hear my name each time because of my buds.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 10, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


>



As funny as this sounds, "In Spite of Ourselves" is mine and Emily's song. We are also big John prine fans for a lot of years. My oldest daughter and wife saw John prines son tommy in concert last year. He's ok but not like dad. Also if you haven't seen the movie he was talking about in the beginning of the video you should. John's in it and its awesome


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 10, 2022)

Some great music listed here. I'm a little surprised Molly Hatchett and Twisted Sister didn't get a mention. For me the chart topper is American Pie.


----------



## jkc64 (Oct 10, 2022)

Forgot to mention  Meatloaf is right up there as well. The singer not in the smoker. Lol


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 10, 2022)

Paradise By The Dashboard Lights was pretty epic!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 11, 2022)

CCR --- Proud Mary
Bryan Adams --- Summer of 69
Tom Petty --- I won't back down
Aerosmith --- Walk this way


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 11, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> "In Spite of Ourselves"


Love It ! Gets better every time I hear it . 

Mason Proffit : Two Hangmen .
Signs : Five man electrical band 
Doors : Riders on the storm 
Sealers wheel : Stuck in the middle with you .
4 Non Blondes : Whats up . 
Moody Blues : Nights in White satin .

This could go on forever .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 11, 2022)

Carbon1960 said:


> Can't You Hear Me Knocking​


Awesome song. I would go with Midnight Rambler (live)


----------



## poacherjoe (Oct 11, 2022)

Wolverton Mountain


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 11, 2022)

A couple oldies but favorites.
At Last Etta James 
Crazy Patsy Cline 
Classical Gas Mason Williams


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 11, 2022)

"Can't Ya See"   Marshall Tucker
"Momma Tried "  The Hag
"Stormy Monday "  Allman Brothers 
"Slow Ride"  Foghat

Keith


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 11, 2022)

912smoker said:


> The Hag



To many of his are good to start naming them all...  Love me some Merle

''Wished a Ford F-150 would still last 10 years like it should''... (sing it in your head)...


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 11, 2022)

I can't believe nobody mentioned Hanson -- mmmbop 



Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 11, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> The Rod Stewart version goes right through my heart  chokes me up just typing this now I am going to cry just like a baby.




Wow, I don't think I ever met anyone that liked Rod Stewart and lived. 

Chris


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 11, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Wow, I don't think I ever met anyone that liked Rod Stewart and lived.
> 
> Chris


There's a first time for everything.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 11, 2022)

I Think we should rename the thread...  ''What's On Your Playlist''




912smoker said:


> Marshall Tucker



Now your getting into my neck of the woods... As I said above...  I'm a Southern/Country Rocker ... 

Anybody remember--- New Riders of the Purple Sage ?


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 11, 2022)

My playlist is way too long.... here's some from the B List
Blind Faith Can't find my way home.
Bob Dylan  Anything he sang
Byrds  Mr Tambourine Man, Turn Turn Turn


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 11, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I Think we should rename the thread...  ''What's On Your Playlist''
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do remember them but again I was/am a Southern/Country Rocker as well but listen to a lot of stuff pretty much if it's classic rock I'm listening.
As you said just no way to pick the "greatest" there are to many and it can change depending on mood.


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm a huge Marshal Tucker fan.  Went to see them at the Cross Roads in KC.  Doug Gray was so stinking drunk his vocals kept dragging the band down. I was pissed!  Love their recorded stuff but would never pay to see them live again.  R.I.P. Toy Caldwell.


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 11, 2022)

Anybody remember--- New Riders of the Purple Sage ?

New Riders Of The Purple Sage were great! Pure Prairie League also.  Back when Vince Gill was a young man.


----------



## FreshGround (Oct 12, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I Think we should rename the thread...  ''What's On Your Playlist''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kick in the Head.  And I like their version of Dead Flowers


----------



## zwiller (Oct 12, 2022)

If I had to hazard a legit answer to that question, I'd say a Robert Johnson song like Crossroad Blues.


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 12, 2022)

Layla Derek and the Dominos


----------



## boykjo (Oct 12, 2022)

The doors. Back door man


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 12, 2022)

These may not be the greatest songs ever, but they could be heard blaring out of almost every kids car driving the strip in my heyday.

1978 Senior year in high school: I must have worn out 3 or 4 cassettes of this album


1979 Freshmen year in college: Many a beer cracked open to this one


1974: The one good thing about older siblings. Getting turned on to older music


Chris

Edit: Jensen Triax 2 speakers, audiovox 40 watt booster  and a panasonic deck. Good times


----------



## bakerman (Oct 12, 2022)

"Smokestack Lightning" Howlin' Wolf

"No Reply" Beatles

"Vincent Black Lighting" Richard Thompson


----------



## Cody_Mack (Oct 14, 2022)

NRPS, yes indeed! Check out this version of Dirty Business. Stream on yer favorite streamer if you don't have Amazon:










			https://music.amazon.com/albums/B002RZRH0M?trackAsin=B002RZPHJ0&ref=dm_sh_e29d-9104-ae97-19fb-6d9b9
		


And speaking of Southern Rock, don't forget The Florida Guitar Army, otherwise known as The Outlaws!









			https://music.amazon.com/albums/B001BKAH9W?trackAsin=B001BKCEU2&ref=dm_sh_1e9e-0fa3-c9a2-79a0-87872
		


Rick


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 14, 2022)

Van Morrison   "Into The Mystic" and "Tupelo Honey"

Keith


----------



## Murdy (Oct 14, 2022)

Waylon Jennings -- Luckenbach Texas
or if it has to be rock
The Doors -- Moonlight Drive


----------



## Apparition (Oct 14, 2022)

Beach Boys - Good Vibrations


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 14, 2022)

Feeling Groovy  Simon & Garfunkel
I got lots more. All are my favorites
Suzanne Leonard Cohen
500 Miles Peter Paul & Mary
Imagine John Lennon

I should mention I was involved with The Harry Chapin Band and Food Banks. We threw rock concerts to feed the hungry. Afterwards we'd always have a couple Webers going behind stage. I met a lot of great musicians. It was a fun time in my life. Still into BBQ.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 14, 2022)

So hard to name just one, but if I have to it would have to be Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 14, 2022)

kevin james said:


> So hard to name just one, but if I have to it would have to be Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You


My favorite LedZep song


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm so lonesome I could cry

Written and sung by Hank Williams

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 14, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> A couple oldies but favorites.
> At Last Etta James
> Crazy Patsy Cline
> Classical Gas Mason Williams



Crazy is my #2 choice.
Gary


----------



## bdawg (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm a huge Southern Rock fan, despite growing up in New England.
I wore out so many Skynyrd/Blackfoot/Outlaws/Molly Hatchet albums and tapes its ridiculous.


That said, if I had to pick my top 3 greatest, it's these:

3. Rush - Spirit of Radio
2. Kansas - Carry On Wayward Son
1. Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Danblacksher (Oct 15, 2022)

TNJake the solo in Comfortably numb i think was voted the greatest solo in Rock History. 

although I tend to view this as the greatest guitar performance ever, thats just me.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 15, 2022)

" Long Black Veil "  By almost everyone , John Anderson, Johnny Cash, Lefty Frizzell, The Band, Rolling Stones, The Chieftans and a couple others.
also sung by one of the writers of the song Marijohn Wilkin
but my favorite is by John Anderson. just really like his voice

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2022)

5 of the Hot Songs in Vietnam in 1969:
What’s Going On – Marvin Gaye​We’ve Gotta Get Out of this Place – The Animals​Sittin’ on the Dock of the Bay – Otis Redding​For What It’s Worth – Buffalo Springfield​House of the Rising Sun – The Animals​
Bear


----------



## alelover (Oct 15, 2022)

America - Simon & Garfunkel
Ripple - Grateful Dead


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 15, 2022)

alelover said:


> Ripple - Grateful Dead



Check out this version of that song... This guy travels all over the world and records people and then edits it into a full song...  ''Playing For Change'' as in changing poverty in the world..


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 15, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> The Band--- ''The Weight''



Playing For Changes version


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 15, 2022)

I’ll throw three out , Boston More than a feeling Foreigner Hot Blooded and Styx damn near any song lol


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 15, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Artist and song.  Your opinion, no link needed.
> I'll start with:
> CCR- Heard It Though The Grape Vine (Long Version).



Added YouTube link to original post. I should have done that in the beginning. Thanks all for making this a great thread.
Colin


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 16, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Styx damn near any song lol



You are right there Jeff Styx - Cornerstone
Nazareth -Hits Album 1985
Doctor Hook and the Medicine Show Greatest hits 















This could go on forever with this old guy, Like I said it depends on my mood.
And Mona says i'm very moody

and that brings me to Moody Blues 









Done for now

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 16, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> 5 of the Hot Songs in Vietnam in 1969:
> What’s Going On – Marvin Gaye​We’ve Gotta Get Out of this Place – The Animals​Sittin’ on the Dock of the Bay – Otis Redding​For What It’s Worth – Buffalo Springfield​House of the Rising Sun – The Animals​
> Bear



Bear many movies I have watched about the war had most of these as the background music.

But you my friend lived in that time and place. You made it home but lots did not

David


----------



## oscar (Oct 16, 2022)

I wouldn't call it the best song ever written, but the one that gets me every time I hear it is Taps.


----------



## Wingnut00 (Oct 23, 2022)

Chris Ledoux- photo finish 
And of course Copenhagen


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 24, 2022)

Toccata and Fugue in D minor  Reaches right into your soul.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 24, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> Toccata and Fugue in D minor  Reaches right into your soul.


Johann Sebastian Bach 300+ years ago. Other end of the musical spectrum from rock n roll and great doesn't adequately describe it...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Bear many movies I have watched about the war had most of these as the background music.
> 
> But you my friend lived in that time and place. You made it home but lots did not
> 
> David


Too Many Did Not !!

Bear


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm a total Bach fan.
Claire de Lune by Claude De Bussey is another favorite especially as a piano solo. Spent many hours learning to play this. Probably the most expressive melody ever written. Here's 3 ways.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 24, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach 300+ years ago. Other end of the musical spectrum from rock n roll and great doesn't adequately describe it...



Sorry, lost my head...   If I had to choose the greatest rock tune with lyrics, I would have to say 'Wish You Were Here' - Pink Floyd  So hard to choose as Floyd had the best lyrics of the era IMHO.

JC


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 24, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> There's a first time for everything.


Yeah, I've always been a big fan.
Gary


----------



## Retired Spook (Oct 24, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yeah, I've always been a big fan.
> Gary


Rod can sing - and This Old Heart of Mine is a great tune!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> I'm a total Bach fan.
> Claire de Lune by Claude De Bussey is another favorite especially as a piano solo. Spent many hours learning to play this. Probably the most expressive melody ever written. Here's 3 ways.




How 'bout "Gary De Busey"??






Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 24, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> If I had to choose the greatest rock tune with lyrics, I would have to say 'Wish You Were Here' -


That was my first choice in post 9 . Great lyrics .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2022)

LRB Cool Change with John Farnham at the helm. Man does he display his chops singing this song. For all their other LRB songs I like the Glenn Shorrock.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 24, 2022)

I like it Chris...  never heard that version.. but I always have liked the song ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 24, 2022)

A little Devil Woman...  Cliff Richards


----------



## Norwester55 (Oct 25, 2022)

The Great Gig In The Sky solely because of Clare Torrey's vocals. They brought her into the studio, gave her the sheet music, and said its about dying. Sing it without using words. It took one take...


----------



## seenred (Oct 25, 2022)

This is a fun thread!

Like others, it'd be hard for me to narrow it down to one song...but on any given day I might say:

Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd
Hotel California by The Eagles
More Than a Feeling by Boston

I'm just as big a country fan as I am a rock fan...so in any greatest song list, it'd be hard not to include:

Amarillo by Morning by George Strait
He Stopped Loving Her Today by George Jones
Mama Tried by Merle Haggard


Red


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 26, 2022)

seenred said:


> Amarillo by Morning by George Strait
> He Stopped Loving Her Today by George Jones
> Mama Tried by Merle Haggard



Good picks Red
I'm a big country fan also. grew up listening to Mom and Dads music always on . Thats when I got a love for it 
But found a lot of my own favorites.
But love all kinds of music, Like I mentioned in my first post . Depends on the mood and the day

David


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 26, 2022)

MAN...  Neil Young Unplugged ...  That harminaca ...  What a good song

Here's a LINK to his Jukebox/archives...  ANY SONG he's ever done wether it was published/relesed or not... If im not mistaken Neil opened this site during the pandemic ...


----------



## SherryT (Oct 26, 2022)

DougE said:


> Killer tune



OMG...haven't heard that one in YEARS!


----------



## SherryT (Oct 26, 2022)

There is only one...



...but I'm quite sure if you give me a minute, I can think of another one or two...or three...


----------



## SherryT (Oct 26, 2022)

Oh yeah...thought of another one!



The proverbial can has been kicked over...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 27, 2022)

SherryT said:


> OMG...haven't heard that one in YEARS!



One of my favs for sure. And I still ask google to play it while i am doing work around the house or yard ( I have google speakers everywhere , lol )
It saves me from looking through my cd's , now I want to hear Bad Company > Bad Company < but to early to have that blasting. Mona would not be happy.

David


----------

